# 2-26-2010



## tsaw

Anyone promise to be there?


----------



## tsaw

Ok.. In 4 days is the FF end of the month party?

Now - who is gonna show?


----------



## BigAl RIP

tsaw said:


> Ok.. In 4 days is the FF end of the month party?
> 
> Now - who is gonna show?


 
I'll Try .... I started early so I may be drunk by then .........


----------



## tsaw

Hell.. I've been practicing for a month. Drinking plenty og beer.. asking daughter how to work that didga camera of her's. trying on her clothes and such,


----------



## tsaw

This is Tsaw any day of the week. A redneck beer drinking dude.





Now after 12 beers.. got a call from an x GF.. I decided to dress up. She hadden't seen me for a while.. so I gave her a surprise.





I put on the eye liner - the daughter clothes.. and my ex GF was hot for me.
Go figgure


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum!


----------



## tsaw

Diana has never forgiven me for that one. She says that - that pic will ever be in her nightmares.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Diana has never forgiven me for that one. She says that - that pic will ever be in her nightmares.


Is this you too?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i may not be here as a matter of fact! and if'n i do get it it'll be late. we may be meeting with and old friend of mine and his, well, we'll call her accomplice, (not in a criminal way, just not sure how else to explain it  ,) for dinner. havent seen him in a while, be nice to meet up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and tom, you are gettin up there as a candidate for biggest newyearseve whore  though i still think galverooni holds the title


----------



## Doc

LOL, for sure Galvy has it so far.  Looks like he might have some competition for the crown this year.  
I should be able to make the party this friday!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL. GOOD!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am good till sleep overcomes me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

which will no doubt be around 730pm, old timer


----------



## muleman RIP

I seem to recall you and a few others fading quick on new years!


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Is this you too?
> 
> 
> View attachment 42799



Yup, that is when i wore a pony tail.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i shall be in for the gathering it seems. lookin foward to it. gonna see what i can dredge up for some nice grillin. burgers i think.. mmmmmmmm


----------



## tsaw

Just so you know - that pic was not what Iam normally.
That was a jacked up pic. 
Here is a resent pic. I'm quite normal.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

​


----------



## tsaw

ok.. not so normal.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pirate_girl said:


> Is this you too?
> 
> 
> View attachment 42799


 


TSAW,
In this picture of you you look alot healthier.  I think the beer and booze is catching up to you.


----------



## thcri RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> TSAW,
> In this picture of you you look alot healthier.  I think the beer and booze is catching up to you.




I drive through Wisconsin a lot.  I have it figured out that for every bar in a town the population is 300.  Ad up the bars times it by 300 and you have the population.


----------



## tsaw

Snowcat Operations said:


> TSAW,
> In this picture of you you look alot healthier.  I think the beer and booze is catching up to you.



You forgot about age.


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> I drive through Wisconsin a lot.  I have it figured out that for every bar in a town the population is 300.  Ad up the bars times it by 300 and you have the population.



Yea. and for every bar - are 2 churches.

oh wait- Results *1* - *10* of about *2,790,000* for *hatward  wisconsin bars*.
 Results *1* - *10* of about *83,900* for *hayward  wisconsin churches

Well at least google says 33 to 1 lol




*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

tsaw said:


> You forgot about age.


 

OK.  How old were you in that picture?  How old are you now?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Anyone ehre today?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Crap ! Is that today ??

Just sent the wife out to buy Rum and get Pizza . Sorry man . I been so busy insulting members I forgot . Life of a mod is never easy ......


----------



## Doc

What time does the party start?  Happy hour from 5 to 7 sound good?
We're heading out to Red Lobster so I might miss happy hour here but I will make an appearance.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL!!

starts whenever doc. like right now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets get this party started

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yalrGvMJUNg"]YouTube- Stupid kid owns himself[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ora35AzLxt0"]YouTube- Midget wrestling - face plant tastic! (THE ORIGINAL)[/ame]


----------



## rback33

I shall attempt to be back in later! My sis is taking me out for dinner and getting me loaded, just not sure when I will be back in to continue the mayhem.... While out I am moving my personal cell phone line to HER cell plan to cut costs. I am gonna be a POOR sob for a while.... Love my friends right now since they are carrying my ass until I can really get on my feet...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ya got good friends then, RB. been there myself. good to know theres people you can count on, huh. hopefully you will be back in ehre then! this one should be a good one! wonder when galvy will show up...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlQm5jFL50"]YouTube- Bana Nah Nah Nah - The Banana Rap Song[/ame]


----------



## Doc

OMG to funny Rusty.  
Step up to the bar folks, drinks are on me for the next 1/2 hour.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> OMG to funny Rusty.
> Step up to the bar folks, drinks are on me for the next 1/2 hour.


 
 Cuba Libre Please , tall glass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

vodka tonic, hold the tonic


----------



## Doc

That was a cheap round .... set em up again sam!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol! take another of the same,.


course im poundin Red Dog tonight


----------



## tsaw

PARTY TIME!!!
Got a 12 pack of miller lite. Don't have to work Saturday - we are closed due to the: http://www.birkie.com/
10,000 skiers in a town with a population of 2,300.
Its just nuts.

So how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## tsaw

Got this playing now.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxy9-Em2z68"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Sick Things[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL!!
> 
> starts whenever doc. like right now



LMAO.. is that from tonight?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

doin great tom, and yes it is! i got a case of 30. 4 down so far, headin for fifth


----------



## tsaw

On my 4th - Lets see if I pass you up soon. lol!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lets get this party started
> 
> YouTube- Stupid kid owns himself




Nice!! I'm in a good mood after watching that.
I'm almost sure i did something as stupid when i was that age.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> On my 4th - Lets see if I pass you up soon. lol!


 
good luck



tsaw said:


> Nice!! I'm in a good mood after watching that.
> I'm almost sure i did something as stupid when i was that age.


 
LOL im sure we all did lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw damn, tom., its been a long time since ive heard that song


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can trump that, though, tom

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbpCRM1VZmw"]YouTube- Ratt-Lovin' You Is A Dirty Job (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyKdTNWwLg"]YouTube- Ratt-Slip Of The Lip (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1kAnHjhREE"]YouTube- Ratt-Way Cool Jr. (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I'll have another votch and scotter please!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*slides it down the bar* there ya be, friend! that'll be 5.50


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *slides it down the bar* there ya be, friend! that'll be 5.50


$5.50 No wonder I quit drinking!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that aint far off, unfortunatley. thats why i like Jamies! every day draught special, 1.25 pint, of 1.25 bottle of key lite

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQxgv4QtKM8"]YouTube- Denis Leary - Coffee[/ame]


----------



## bill w

i'm on my way to the bottom of a bottle of crown...don't worry..just started....lol   glad i could make it...Bill w


----------



## tsaw

I send you all a beer! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zuYkXPrCD0"]YouTube- iBeer 3.0 update (5 beers in one) for iPod touch and iPhone[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

bill w said:


> i'm on my way to the bottom of a bottle of crown...don't worry..just started....lol   glad i could make it...Bill w


Yeah we got that 4 hour time zone jump on you. By the time you kill that we will all be wasted or sleeping.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Yeah we got that 4 hour time zone jump on you. By the time you kill that we will all be wasted or sleeping.


 

 glad to see ya, welcome, bill w


----------



## muleman RIP

Try this on for fun.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Z3Tyi7Z8g"]YouTube- Sweet Home Alabama - Lynrd Skynrd[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I'm on my 7th - Rusty?

It's 8:04 here in Hayward Wisconsin.
Report what time it is where you are.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

7 LOL 9.:06


----------



## tsaw

Oh yea muleman.. got it turned up loud!

Nice -


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I AM THE LORD OF THE DANCE! FUCK MICHAEL FLATLEY, ITS ME!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Try to stay awake Toads!![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8"]YouTube- Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water (Live, 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh im awake, old timer,


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw's childhood portrait. (fyi, he is the one on the very right)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

feel the burn, mule!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Be nice! I have pics of you also!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here ya go, folks. try to sleep tonight..............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up song![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Zr1iUywCM"]YouTube- Foghat Fool For The City[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kickass song, btw.


oh, and 8!!!


seems tsaw has had enough ??


----------



## tsaw

Anyone know what a Emo girl is?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R81uMXeqIDs"]YouTube- Hot Emo Girls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, son, i went to high school in the 2000's of COURSE i do 


eh, too much fuckin makeup for me. i like natural beauty


----------



## bill w

i dunno about the emos....but i have pink floyds pulse in the dvd player and am heading for the hottub....you all behave....hahahaha...have fun..Bill w


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> kickass song, btw.
> 
> 
> oh, and 8!!!
> 
> 
> seems tsaw has had enough ??




Nine here.. Getting a slight buzzz now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still on 8. been watchin utoob vids of denis leary.


----------



## muleman RIP

A change of pace.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1xSt7iganA"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues THP 1959[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome, mule!!! i am the Man in Black. i went to the back, dressed as Johnny Cash, man in black. drunk buddy of mine though ti was meatloaf, ffs. now im meatloaf. no longer, rusty


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> A change of pace.YouTube- Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues THP 1959



Holy sheesh!! Jonny! I play that song often.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw? mrs rusty says you are gonna wake up with some major neck pain


----------



## tsaw

One of my favss..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko"]YouTube- Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963[/ame]

I've been axactly where he is talking about!

jonny cash FTW


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> tsaw? mrs rusty says you are gonna wake up with some major neck pain




ha ha this is what you will see after 30 -


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AW MAN THATS GRAPPHIC  blech!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

RALPH!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muley!!!! im getting old!!!  im losing my hair


----------



## muleman RIP

Lets try something better than that.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9F_z0B2TA"]YouTube- All the Young Dudes - Live! - Mott the Hoople, David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome!! but:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZqY3hiXJr8"]YouTube- David Bowie All The Young Dudes[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbDbQc3QdXU"]YouTube- David Bowie: Queen Bitch[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

got about 3 swallows left - then on my 10. 
I don't know guys.. I may have to get more. 
I hardly have a buzz.

I posted this - eailer.. it don't show up.
Anyways.. party one !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzO-DJBC9Y"]YouTube- Ratt-Round and Round (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey i got a 30 case of red dog, some on over 
\
and ratt kicks ass!!!!



but nothing compares to:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgHSk91RhL8"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin No Quarter 1973[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

If you feel like stomping and romping![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhQx7K2XZWc&feature=related"]YouTube- Life's been good-Joe Walsh & The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Bedtime for this old man. Got 2.5 hrs. last night and have a big day tomorrow. LATER!


----------



## tsaw

I have made love to a hot wet women  - while this was playing. It can't be topped.

Just listen and think about it.


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Bedtime for this old man. Got 2.5 hrs. last night and have a big day tomorrow. LATER!



Nite muleman.. sweet dreams.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright mule. cant hang with the young kids, i see.  hahaha. will catch ya later, son.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

obviously not as great as zep, but still jammin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmWVTMFfar0"]YouTube- TOOL--No Quarter 1994[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess its you n me tonight, tom. im on #9, but add a few shots of Jeager


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres a good one. Coldplay IMHO is just awseome

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvpWJhxp8m4"]YouTube- Coldplay - Violet Hill w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> guess its you n me tonight, tom. im on #9, but add a few shots of Jeager



Shots of jEAGER? forgiddaboutit!
I'm just a beer drinking dude.

so post another great song - ok?

I'll go get my 11th


----------



## tsaw

I'm here rusty..
But my posts don't shows up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright i will gimme a sec to remember wha tht ehll its called lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErgZCnedP9o"]YouTube- Coldplay politik[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Dude - u might enjoy this.

Click into the vid.. u know whtat to do...

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1277886"]Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up UPDATED Music Video Video by  Philip John - MySpace Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNuWWlFouXc"]YouTube- Coldplay Amsterdam Video[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

check this out..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcSIz-KXjvE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Tetsuya Ota Horror Crash[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, it's the first thing that came up on my song list..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHLgxKUsEA"]YouTube- The Who - Eminence front[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6upHmbVIF0"]YouTube- COLDPLAY - Square One ( with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I see you are still here bud.
Almost out of beer. Almost on my 12th.

Then.. tsaw i pqasse =d out.
I guess about 30 minites left till then.


----------



## tsaw

PG ixs in the house!!
I luv ya girl!! don't take it the wrong way.
But i do.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG ixs in the house!!
> I luv ya girl!! don't take it the wrong way.
> But i do.


LOL
I'd never take it the wrong way..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> I see you are still here bud.
> Almost out of beer. Almost on my 12th.
> 
> Then.. tsaw i pqasse =d out.
> I guess about 30 minites left till then.


 
ahhhh ya pansy 



pirate_girl said:


> LOL
> I'd never take it the wrong way..


  ypu know better by now


----------



## tsaw

The who.. Good as the sun coming up.

Ever SEE (not hear) this one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH9IgJZCx4c"]YouTube- the who my generation woodstock perfect quality[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG *ixs* in the house!!
> I luv ya girl!! don't take it the wrong way.
> But i do.



Reminds me of a tune..
The sax rocks..
I said S A X!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imr8GLO9uNQ"]YouTube- Inxs - Never Tears Us Apart[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

PG.. are you getting a buzz yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnfRq69nKEA"]YouTube- Coldplay - Speed of Sound Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG.. are you getting a buzz yet?


Nope.
Just kicking back with what will probably amount to 1 beer.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD4TAgdS_Xw"]YouTube- A Hard Days Night- The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Coldplay - Speed of Sound Lyrics




Aww Rusty!
I love that song!


----------



## tsaw

Ok I'll admit that I drank 11 beers. 
But I'l not intoxicated!

Oops - just went to get up - qand fell down.

What drinking problem?
I  fell down - got up. NO PROBLEM!


(oh i know that is as old as  the hills = but i resemble that comment)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

coldplay is just plain awesome, dear


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alroght mr sawyar. maybe you better hop off that raft and take a nap on the sea bed


----------



## tsaw

I'm here yet.. had to feed the cat/kitten.
Went and found mice in the mouse traps.. 
so there!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c"]YouTube- Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pg,  we are heading out tomorrow night to see a local band


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsH7OtlT9iY"]YouTube- Coldplay - Trouble LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pg,  we are heading out tomorrow night to see a local band


Who?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjNn4bbbgSw"]YouTube- Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Back in the 70s.. this is what was tippin music.
Alll u needed was some good weeds and this is what u see 
in your mind,

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvEtqGDFPA0"]YouTube- HAWKWIND  Master of the Universe[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Who?


 
strange eden



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csa5KuKWFoQ"]YouTube- Coldplay - X&Y lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6upHmbVIF0"]YouTube- COLDPLAY - Square One ( with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> strange eden



Never heard of them Rusty.


Leon Russell
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8"]YouTube- Leon Russell lady blue[/ame]


Rebel Rebel
For Rusty lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc"]YouTube- DAVID BOWIE - REBEL REBEL[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL thanks PG! i lopve me some bowie!!!!! andnlike i said local band, lol. although (holy hell ym farsts stink) i would love to see coldplay live. holy hell that would be so great


----------



## tsaw

Daughter just came home... and someone stole her
ipod touch. The world is coming to an end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What ever. She is very upset. But that Apple thing is worthless - in my opinion.

Too bad she spent over $200 of her hard earned wages to get one. 

I asked how it was stolen. and she was AT a friends house that had friends over. She got up to go to the toilet.. and when she got back - it was gone.

GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\\


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL thanks PG! i lopve me some bowie!!!!! andnlike i said local band, lol. although (holy hell ym farsts stink) i would love to see coldplay live. holy hell that would be so great


I'd like to see Coldplay live too sometime.

David Bowie rocks..

I give you, my last song of the evening.. 
The best song of all time IMO

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY"]YouTube- Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well shit. i ust got a free electronics wrist band pouch from the beer store enar my work, would have been perfect to hold an ipod.


----------



## tsaw

Well that's it for me - 12 beers in 6 hours.
Gonna fall alsleep to soe STOS 

talk agi after I wake up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw hell im still sober ffs  guess i should get some sleep anyway if im going out tomorrow nite. gnite, tom.  will catch ya later


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Daughter just came home... and someone stole her
> ipod touch. The world is coming to an end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What ever. She is very upset. But that Apple thing is worthless - in my opinion.
> 
> Too bad she spent over $200 of her hard earned wages to get one.
> 
> I asked how it was stolen. and she was AT a friends house that had friends over. She got up to go to the toilet.. and when she got back - it was gone.
> 
> GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\


Kids.
Glad my sons didn't have access to such things when they were teens.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGytDsqkQY8"]YouTube- Semisonic - Closing Time[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

perfect, ironman! reps


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey tom!!!! hungover?????????????????????????


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey tom!!!! hungover?????????????????????????


I'd say he is.
After last night..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## tsaw

I don't ever get hung over. As a matter of fact, last night I had
another 12 pack.. and watched a great movie called Ca$H.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1106860/
I recommend it. Kept me interested till the end.

And - tonight - I'm having another 12 pack.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> I don't ever get hung over. As a matter of fact, last night I had
> another 12 pack.. and watched a great movie called Ca.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1106860/
> I recommend it. Kept me interested till the end.
> 
> And - tonight - I'm having another 12 pack.


Maybe the reason you're never hung over is because you're never sober?


----------



## tsaw

PG - you are amazing. That comment is funny as hell. Brilliant.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG - you are amazing. That comment is funny as hell. Brilliant.


----------

